# Audi 5000 turbo specs



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

What flanges are on the Audi 5000 turbo? I can find one for pretty cheap if its in good shape but what characteristics does it have as far as boost pressure and when it reaches maximum psi? I think it would be an awesome turbo if I remember right but I'm just not sure it will be easy to find flanges for to get a manifold/dp made and if I'll have to rev it a lot to get it spooled. 
Its a KKK K26 turbo.







Thanks

Any info on the A/R and others?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

It's around the same size as a T3 super 60 trim


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (mechsoldier)*

Any idea where I could find flanges for it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_Any idea where I could find flanges for it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your one stop inline-5 shop....034Motorsports.com

For all your Turbocharger needs,just hit up BoostFactory


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, its funny though how the turbo can be found for only about $30 more than just a set of flanges for it. Lol. 2 chunks of 1/2" metal versus a used turbo...


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

Can the intake housing be rotated though? in the picture it comes out at a 180 degree angle from the exhaust manifold flange, putting it directly into the firewall of my car. Can I rotate it so it points straight up with the intake?
edit: found a link in a sig...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1437366


_Modified by vwgtiIII at 2:09 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

a friend of mine is using that turbo on his 1.9L 16V and its bull****. i would try to find a k24-7000. the k26 has ~1second lag even at 3500rpms


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (16V-Sauger)*

Wow, its really that bad? Any other info on this setup? I'm only lookin for 10-ish psi and want it to peak near 3500-4000 while still pulling up til 6 but it won't go over 4000 RPMs very often. I want something useable and streetable. Give me the good, bad, ugly, or anything else you can offer up about it.
Edit: according to the other thread, the guy said running 10lbs was just fine with it but doesn't say how high he was revving to get it. If your bud isn't seeing boost until after 3500rpms, what kind of boost is he looking for and is it setup right?


_Modified by vwgtiIII at 2:32 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

its not that bad....
i've had the k26 in my 2.0 for about 8 months now since last summer. initally due to crapy fueling, car never ran right. but when i changed it to c2's software..







much better!! 
then 1 week after that, i installed a mbc, took it up to 10 or 11 psi. it was a cold night and i have a top mount, mind you. so the cold air isnt coooling the i/c directly, tho i have some duct to divert the air to it. anyways, 10/11psi, the car felt real quick. if i wasnt dreaming, i think my tires were breaking loose in 2nd..







that was until my clutch started slipping...
so i turned it dailed it down to something like 8.. but i've been babying the clutch since.. cuz after all, it is my daily.. but until i have time to upgrade the clutch... car is still in the baby mode!


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (G-Boi)*

How much do C2 chips go for these days? Thats all I ever hear about. I'd like to run megasquirt but then again I hate wiring and its gonna suck having my daily down for a while unless I wait til the summer. But if I wait until summer, I'll have plenty of time to get all of my stuff ready without breaking the bank.... ugh. ADD sucks


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

http://www.20squared.com/20software.htm


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

Thats for the VR though if I remember correctly.....I think they only work on a Call-only basis for the 2.0 stuff


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_Thats for the VR though if I remember correctly.....I think they only work on a Call-only basis for the 2.0 stuff

no thats 2.0


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

the car was on a dyno before 4 weeks and the DF1 was tuned by a very serious company here in germany. they set the boost to 17psi. in my opinion it needs tooo much time to spool up. are you using 1.8L or 2L?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2481465
second post


_Modified by 16V-Sauger at 6:00 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (16V-Sauger)*

Thanks for the link, I've chatted with the Mole himself and he helped me out. It was for the 2.0, I'm just half spaced out and retarded....








17psi is much more than I'm looking for so I won't worry so much about that consideration. the spool time to about 10-ish psi is more of my concern. Thanks though. I've been searching around and have heard many good things about the setup, you're just taking it a lot further than my goals are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

i am putting the audi 5000 with k26 in this spring but need to wait till c2 gets the obd1 software out for me


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm really suprised at the price for the software. It really blew me away that its only 250 for 30lb injectors, the chip, and an aluminum oversized maf housing. I figured chips would run $250+ alone! That was my only reason for looking into standalone. Then I hated thinking about it because I hate wiring and my car is my only and therefore my daily and having it down and out for a week while I wire it seemed like a major downer...


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_I'm really suprised at the price for the software. It really blew me away that its only 250 for 30lb injectors, the chip, and an aluminum oversized maf housing. I figured chips would run $250+ alone! That was my only reason for looking into standalone. Then I hated thinking about it because I hate wiring and my car is my only and therefore my daily and having it down and out for a week while I wire it seemed like a major downer...

are u sure that its all 250$? thought that was just the chip price alone


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Silverfire)*

yes sir..
250 is just for the chip.
i got my 30# injectors on the classifieds for cheap. so just keep your eye out!
and also, the c2 chip that i have is programed for the stock maf size. so there was no need for me to get the vr maf housing.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

The link posted above for 20squaredtuning says that its $250 for the Fueling Kit. Key word being KIT. It states whats in the kit but I suppose it isn't clear about the injectors. Still, 250 plus another 150-ish for injectors isn't a bad price considering how much the cheapest standalone sets are especially when you take into account the wiring and tuning requires as opposed to just pulling the ecu out of the rain tray and plugging a chip in. Downtime is my key concern when it comes to that. Whether I pay $400 is a given but one comes with injectors for that price and the other takes hours to get right. I'm not looking for anything big or special. I don't race on the track or in the streets. I just want something more fun than stock. That setup suits my needs perfectly. 
The most it will get wrung out would be if i took it to a dyno somewhere and redlined it just to see what it does. I don't really care if I get over 200whp. Anything over that is completely unnecessary for my daily when I have to go to college next year and park my vw anyways.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (vwgtiIII)*

How does spool time compare with the mitsu 15g as used in the volvo 850 turbo? People complain about horrible lag, but I didn't mind that at all.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi 5000 turbo specs (ziddey)*

The K26 is basically a Garrett T3 as stated above and it can not possibly have so much lag, unless there is something else wrong with the car. I installed one in a Hyundai Coupe (Tiburon) 2.0 and it started [email protected] 2000 going to 0.7bar well before 3K.


----------

